# John Willis Holster For Surefire U2



## ront (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Guys,
I have been looking for a holster for my U2. A few days ago I saw in a thread where John Willis had posted a couple of pictures of one he had made. I contacted him and asked if he could maybe make one for me also. He let me know that he is just getting a company started and he would be happy to. The company is called Special Operations Equipment. Johns email address is [email protected]. He was very prompt in returning my emails!
Well, today, I recieved my holster form him. He did an awesome job! Quality is superb. I asked if he could bring the sides up a bit higher on mine and he did it perfect. I cannot imagine a better holster for my U2. John was great to deal with. I am sure that he makes holsters for many other Surefire's also. He did tell me that he has made holsters for Surefire instructors also.
Anyway, I will let the pics say the rest. Great job John. Thanks!!

Ron


----------



## dougmccoy (Mar 28, 2006)

Ront

Is the U2 in the holster still equipped with its clip? BTW John's work is of a very high standard isn't it!

Doug


----------



## ront (Mar 28, 2006)

Yes, the clip is still attached. I am sure that if you wanted to use the light with the clip removed, you could just tell John and he would make the holster a bit tighter. I asked if he could bring the sides up just a bit more and he did. The original picture I had seen had the sides below the light level selector.

Ron


----------



## john willis (Aug 21, 2006)

Nalu here are your pouches. These are velcro closure pouches with PALs on back for the U2. These are made a bit higher to cover the adjustment bezel and also have a gromet so you can tie 550 cord for a lanyard.


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 21, 2006)

That is freakin' awesome! Outstanding work! I want one for my L5/KL3. It would be almost the same size as the U2, maybe a little shorter. What I would like to see on mine is 2 "slit" pockets -one on each side- for my TADgear Fisher Space pen and the for the pocket clip on a knife to slip into. I really like the buckle enclosure. I may want you to make one for an E1L also.

Do you have a website or do I contact you directly? I'm taking that your stuff is USA made. Looking forward to dealing with you. Gotta go to work now so I won't be able to check back till after midnight.


----------



## dizzy (Aug 21, 2006)

I would like one made the same as you did for ront. Also, can you make one for a Surefire M6? 

Your work looks outstanding and I'm sure you could do well selling on the forum. Good luck with your company.


----------



## dizzy (Aug 23, 2006)

Hey John, a bump for replies? Customers are eagerly waiting to spend money.


----------



## Illumination (Aug 23, 2006)

This is great...I want one for my U2!!! How can I order???

Good luck with your new business.


----------



## seery (Aug 23, 2006)

Count me in as well. Eagerly awaiting more details/prices.


----------



## LawLight (Aug 24, 2006)

Anyone heard from John recently?


----------



## Mike Rivera (Aug 24, 2006)

I just ordered one for my U2. His e-mail is [email protected]

- Mike


----------



## LawLight (Aug 24, 2006)

His email is also [email protected].

Kev


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 24, 2006)

How do order them, do you have to talk to him directly?


----------



## LawLight (Aug 24, 2006)

I have dealt with him via email. I've ordered 2 holsters, and he's working on them.

Kev


----------



## dizzy (Aug 24, 2006)

He was logged on the forum today and yesterday but must not be looking in this thread. I will try a PM to get him to look here.


----------



## LawLight (Aug 24, 2006)

Great. I have an email out to him also.

KT


----------



## seery (Aug 24, 2006)

The intro page is up on his new web site http://www.originalsoegear.com/

Like many, I'm looking forward to some great gear.


----------



## schiesz (Aug 24, 2006)

I've seen posts of his other gear before as well and it looks like it is all outstanding. Its nice to see he is getting a site togather, all of the orders i'd seen before were through email. If you are looking for a gear bag ask him about his PALS bags he made earlier this year, definately top notch gear.

Found the link: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/111561

Now I just need to see if he can make me a little holster for my Aleph 1. Maybe when I have a little more cash to spare.

schiesz


----------



## ront (Aug 25, 2006)

I guarantee you guys will not be dissapointed with your flashlight holsters!! John does an awesome job!!

Ron


----------



## LawLight (Aug 25, 2006)

Ron:
Has he made some for you? If so, what kind? I have him working on one for my A2 and a double for my A2 with a Swiss Champ army knife.
KT


----------



## LawLight (Aug 25, 2006)

Has anyone heard from John lately? I hope he isn't ill.

Kev


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 25, 2006)

I just got an email back from him on mine....just going over the details.


----------



## FlashKat (Aug 25, 2006)

He's probably super busy, since RONT posted this thread...:lolsign: :lolsign: :lolsign: I just ordered 2 holsters for my 2-Surefire U2's


LawLight said:


> Has anyone heard from John lately? I hope he isn't ill.
> 
> Kev


----------



## john willis (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey guys. I check the forums occasionally when I have a minute. I don’t have any thing on my website right now. I started and ran a company called special operations equipment (SOE) for 12 years. I had 35 sewers and we did 2 million in sales the last year. I was gone for a bit and the wife (now x) teamed up with a guy I had fired and its name was changed and turned into some thing that is far different from what it was. It still operates under a different name today and they make a product that looks similar. They have all my patterns and equipment that it took me a decade to get together but the product is very different. 

Now days I am back in the garage that I started in. I started back then doing custom work for the local seal teams. That is what I am back to. My focus is super high-end custom gear and one off individual orders. Quality and design are my mane focus. I use to have all the bigger orders. I made all of the sheathes for strider and a lot of the gear that the sure fire guys use as well as TAD. You still see a lot of my stuff in the sure fire catalogs and their magazines. For now I am a small operation that is growing slowly. I will set up dealers and you will see more from us in the near future. For the last year I have kept things small and we didn’t even take on new clients with out a referral because I was just to busy. 

Some of you know me and most of you know my product. Now the product is even better and as always you will get a piece of gear with a lifetime warranty that you will never need to use. I operate on a lean budget. I don’t have a nice web site or any advertising but I do make the best product that you will ever purchase. That’s how I built my past company and that’s how we will do this one. 



John Willis

John Willis Tactical (the ORIGINAL special operations equipment)

www.realsoegear.com


----------



## john willis (Aug 25, 2006)

This thread was started back in March. I did a couple of updated pieces for a customer so I thought I would post the new pics to this thread which is when it was reserected 8/21. I just wanted to show you guys what some of the other versions where. I use to post a bit on the forum 4 years or so ago. I posted under SOE but always signed my name John Willis. I couldnt get that old name back so I just set up this new one.


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey just got your email John. I wish you good luck with this new endeavor, stick it to 'em!


----------



## john willis (Aug 25, 2006)

KDOG3----Is this what you had in mind? Your light and the u2 are very similar in size. This is a u2 pouch with the slots sewn on the sides. It has an m2 in the pouch which is a tad shorter but the pouch will actucally work for that also.






















John Willis
John Willis Tactical (the ORIGINAL Special Operations Equipment)
www.realsoegear.com


----------



## dizzy (Aug 25, 2006)

John, is there any chance I could get a U2 pouch just like the one you did for ront in post #1 and a pouch for a Surefire M6? I PM'ed you yesterday. Please feel free to PM or E-mail me with price and payment details. Thanks.

Mike


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 25, 2006)

Almost! I would like the slots to go all the way to the bottom and closed off. That looks really good though!


----------



## john willis (Aug 25, 2006)

dizzy---E-mail me at [email protected] and I will get your order. I cant repy to pm's on this forum for some reason. I typed out 3 lengthy replies 3 times yesterday and when I try to post them it dose nothing. Besides I'd rather have all of out corospondence in one place.

I dont have an m6 to re-make my patterns off of at this time. I had most every sure fire light they put out but the x kept all that stuff. Heck I had most every strider also. Some of their models are even named after me.


KDOG3---I'll send an e-mail.


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 25, 2006)

john willis said:


> I dont have an m6 to re-make my patterns off of at this time. I had most every sure fire light they put out but the x kept all that stuff. Heck I had most every strider also. Some of their models are even named after me.



What?  that is just WRONG!


----------



## Sixpointone (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi John,

John here and I have been experiencing the same issues as you, including this being my thirs time trying to post on this thread.

GreenLED let me know the issue here and also on PM's regards the HTML quoting in it. As such you can post and reply, but in order to do so it is best to delete any of the HTML before doing so.

I hope that is helpful.

Also, as an FYI, I am going to email you at [email protected] in regards to an order I placed and I wanted to make sure you received the funds for it.

All My Best,
John


----------



## flashlight (Aug 26, 2006)

I was going to say that these fine holsters look like SF or TadGear originals! :thumbsup: Hmm, damn the ex! :thumbsdow :shakehead

Best of luck to you John. I hope to order one of your great holsters soon. :goodjob:


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 26, 2006)

Well I just sent the payment for mine. Can't wait to get my grubby paws on it. I'll post pics and review when I get it...


----------



## LawLight (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi John:
Are you out there? I've sent you a few emails, and heard nothing back. You must be busy.

Kevin T.
Lawlight


----------



## dizzy (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi John, E-Mail sent. Hope to here from you soon.


----------



## dizzy (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks John. Future orders pending.


----------



## john willis (Aug 28, 2006)

kdog3---Here is the final pouch. I know you already saw these but I thought I'd put them up for every one else. The pictures are not the best but you will be happy to know that I no longer have the pouch to reshoot because its on its way to you.


----------



## john willis (Aug 28, 2006)

dizzy I think I got back to you?

law light--e-mail sent.

I just got my old/new coputer back together sand in merging the two my outlook is a little off. So if I missed anyone please e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## Sixpointone (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi John,

I just wanted to post a heads up to you that I just sent an email to you.

Also, I really am impressed by the pictures you have posted and your quality of work.

Regards,
John


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 28, 2006)

EXCELLENT. Can't wait... to get my grubby paws on it!


----------



## LawLight (Aug 28, 2006)

John:

Paypal sent.

Thanks,

Lawlight
Kevin T.


----------



## dizzy (Aug 29, 2006)

john willis said:


> dizzy I think I got back to you?



John, did you get my paypal payment?


----------



## john willis (Aug 30, 2006)

I think I got back to every one. If I missed any one shoot me an e-mail at: [email protected]


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 30, 2006)

I got mine today! Fantastic! I posted pics and comments in the General forum....


----------



## john willis (Aug 31, 2006)

Im not sure where to post this but I'll put it here since the guy that comisioned me for it found out about me from this thread.

He ordered a battery holder that holds 4 123 batteries. He had a link to a japanese web site that has one which holds 3 batteries. Here is what I came up with.


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 31, 2006)

Oh man I did NOT need to see that!.

I'm trying to think of what I'd like you to make me next. Ever thought about making bags and pouches, EDC style?


----------



## ront (Aug 31, 2006)

John, that battery holder looks great. I just may need to get one of those. Also, I like your Benchmadein the above pictures. I generally like Spyderco, because I like the round hole for opening. Your Benchmade is one of the ones that were made using Spyderco's round hole. I would like to find one of those knives!!

Ron


----------



## john willis (Aug 31, 2006)

kdog--You just let me know.

Ront--I made sheathes for some short run tactical knives for Benchmade for a spec war contact. I had a hook up over there that kicked down with some blades ocasionally. I had a bunch of numbered knives but out of every thing I had the only knife I got back from the x was the one in the photo. All my other knives are in posesion of the stealing little bitches that are in my old shop, even my proto type and steril strider blades. Oh well. I never used any of that cool stuff any ways. Truth be told I always carried this little bench made.


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 31, 2006)

I have on of those cool U2 holsters, too, a little customized in a similar fashion like ront's ... tested it for a few weeks now ... and it ROCKS !
Finally a perfect holster for this fine light.

Great stuff !!! :thumbsup:

bernie


----------



## john willis (Aug 31, 2006)

As of today if you ordered a pouch and have paid for it (unless it was custom) , it has been shipped. About 20 or so packages just left and are on the way to the post office.


----------



## 67chad (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks John, I am the one who ordered the custom battery holster. You did a really fine job. Looks like the batteries are very well protected. I think its much better then one I in the Surefire Japan link I sent. I can't wait to try it out and my new U2 holster.:goodjob:


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey John, any idea when things are going to show up on your website?


----------



## dizzy (Aug 31, 2006)

john willis said:


> As of today if you ordered a pouch and have paid for it (unless it was custom) , it has been shipped. About 20 or so packages just left and are on the way to the post office.



Great news John. I can't wait to start carrying my favorite LED light, protected by a holster.

That battery holder looks very tempting also. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Manzerick (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi John,

I may have fallen to the email issue also. 

I would like to order the U2 holster we talked about and also a battery one (how can I resist??)

Please email me @ [email protected] when you see this...


Thank You!


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 1, 2006)

Some pics of my holster with an added loop at the top and a higher body section for maximum protection of the light :











And this is after some weeks of use ... still pristine.

bernie


----------



## DAA (Sep 1, 2006)

That is a nice holster. What function does the loop on top provide?


----------



## Sixpointone (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Bernie,

If I do say so, that pouch looks awesome, as all of John's work does.

I have a quick question, which although the answer might be basic, eludes me at the moment.

I like/understand that have the higher body section more greatly protects the Flashlight.

My question is can you please explain the benefits of the extra loop?

All My Best,
John


----------



## john willis (Sep 1, 2006)

He wanted the loop there so he could atach it with a small carabiner to his gear. Like on a shoulder strap of a pack or camalbak for instance. I use some thing similar when I am using my U2 for extened periods of time. I use a $2.00 water bottle holder from walmart. Its basically a black rubber o-ring atached to a small snap link/biner.


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 1, 2006)

Yep 
And ... as I mostly use the holster to protect the light in my bag upon traveling, the loop can be used to attach it somewhere in a suitcase or bag for quicker retrieval.
For this, it is also essential that the "body" of the holster is as far up as possible, even if "quick-drawing" the light isn't as easy then. Different preferences here.

And ... John included all this custom stuff, which is the best and most astonishing part here !! :thumbsup:
Thanx again! 

bernie


----------



## flashlight (Sep 2, 2006)

I wish all my holsters had open loop velcro closures for the belt loop.  I'm not too keen on the buckles for the flaps though as I find them more fussy to open & close single-handled although they are more 'stealthy' than the 'kreeack' of hook & loop closures I guess.


----------



## KDOG3 (Sep 2, 2006)

Can I ask a dumb question? I see that on mine and Bernies' theres' the hook side of velcro on the inside of the belt loop. Why is that there? Not that I care, it doesn't bother me one bit, just wondering?


----------



## john willis (Sep 2, 2006)

Its on all of them. Its there so it locks to the inside of any tactical belt. My duty belt and rigger belts have the oposing velcro on the inside to keep your pouches from rotating side to side.


----------



## Sixpointone (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi John,

I just sent you a quick email and wanted to give you a heads up.

All My Best,
John


----------



## dizzy (Sep 2, 2006)

john willis said:


> Its on all of them. Its there so it locks to the inside of any tactical belt. My duty belt and rigger belts have the oposing velcro on the inside to keep your pouches from rotating side to side.



Hey John, I got my holster today and it looks and functions great. I was also wondering about what KDOG3 was asking about. After reading your reply, I know exactly what your talking about, because I have one of those tactical belts and I just tried it on there. It really holds it tight. Great thinking there. Now I know what belt I will be using when I carry my U2. Thanks again for building me such a quality holster.


----------



## KDOG3 (Sep 3, 2006)

Ahh, that makes sense now. Thats' pretty cool! Thanks....


What are these belts you guys are talking about? I may be interested in one of those.


----------



## LawLight (Sep 3, 2006)

Hi John:
How are the 2 holsters shaping up?
Law


----------



## john willis (Sep 3, 2006)

LawLight said:


> Hi John:
> How are the 2 holsters shaping up?
> Law


 
hey man. shoot me an e-mail.

john


----------



## LawLight (Sep 3, 2006)

Will do.

law


----------



## dizzy (Sep 4, 2006)

KDOG3 said:


> What are these belts you guys are talking about? I may be interested in one of those.



The belt we are referring to has no buckle but uses velcro to hold it together which makes it infinetly adjustable. You can get them at any police supply or military supply store.


----------



## Spade (Sep 4, 2006)

Here are a few pics of the L2 holster I just ordered and received from John:








And:







The color is called "foliage green," but it is more of a gray. Color goes well with the flashlight. I particularly like the Velcro sewn to the adjustable end of the clip. This keeps the free end in place, and prevents the adjustment setting from changing.

I will surely be ordering again.

S


----------



## Delghi (Sep 5, 2006)

Anyone heard something from John in the last 3 days? I can't get a reply from him for a custom U2 holster..
:thanks:
David


----------



## dizzy (Sep 5, 2006)

Spade, that L2 holster is NICE. I will have to get one of these for my L2 when I figure out what other lights I want holsters for. Maybe I can save on shipping by getting them all at once.

Delghi, he is on the forum now, but you should E-mail him with what you need.I think he is quite busy lately filling orders. Give it time.


----------



## Delghi (Sep 5, 2006)

I will 

Well, I was in contact with John via email and he always replied promptly.. 
Hope I did not messed up with the spam filter 
John, when you read this let me know something 

Thanks again, I hope to get soon one of your great hostlers :goodjob:

David


----------



## john willis (Sep 22, 2006)

delghi--Here is the u2 pouch design we have been working on. It will hold the u2 with the z49 clickie and has a slot for a knife clip and a pouch for the 18650 LI-ion battery.














http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b73/johnwillis123/u2wclickieandbatshowingknifeslot.jpg


----------



## john willis (Sep 22, 2006)

Here is another batter walet we did this morning. Sampled it out in foliage grey. We are about to do 1000 in grey and 1000 in coyote brown. I sent the pics to the customer and thought I post them here for you to see also.


----------



## LawLight (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey John:

Can we order those from you right now? The battery holder is awesome looking.

Lawlight
Kevin T.


----------



## KDOG3 (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah really!

John, I might have another project for you soon. I've got a U2 coming (may be here tomorrow) and that will be residing in the other pouch you made for me. Now I'm trying to think of a design for my L1 that would also contain a slot for my Fisher Space pen ( the small bullet kind ), and my Atwood V-Notch Booger. The Atwood will have to stay in its Kydex sheath or the knife edge will cut up the nylon. I don't know if I want it horizontal or vertical, but I will want it to hang slightly below the belt line. I'll let you know when I'm ready.


----------



## karlthev (Sep 22, 2006)

John, I sent you an e-mail and some pictures of lights and a knife I'd like to have cases made for--week or two ago. Just wondered if you got the information...

Karl


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 22, 2006)

delghi's holster is a very nice idea !!! :thumbsup:
Hm ... :thinking: ...


----------



## Grox (Sep 23, 2006)

Wow John, those holsters look downright fantastic. If I need one I'll definately ask you.


----------



## Delghi (Sep 23, 2006)

Beatiful, John! 
I'ts been a pleasure to deal with you :thumbsup:
Can't wait to recieve it 

Thanks :wave:


----------



## Flashdark (Sep 23, 2006)

*john willis*,

You have probably made about 20-30 holsters for me in the past and they have been outstanding. I don't know *how* the holsters for the E2s and A2s could be improved. The M6 holsters were just as good, and would also hold all of the variants of the M3. The only thing the M6 holster would *not* do was accomodate the FM-2x filter series over the turbohead. The top flap was just too tight. I don't think that I would change the basic design just to do this. It would probably be better to offer an "A" version &/or a "B" version so that you would *not* lose the versatility of dual-use with the "basic" design for both the M6 *and* the M3 (otherwise, it would then be too big for the M3 heads).

The only problem I ever had was in the holsters for the 2-battery lights, i.e. C2/M2/U2 etc., or the 3-battery lights such as the C3/9P. The top flap would slide off to the side under very adverse circumstances, and the light *could* be lost. We looked at this problem at the time and you made several holsters (6-8?) for me with a circumferential band around the head area that we hoped would prevent this. This has worked out somewhat satisfactorily but I always did feel that the answer would be identical with the M6 holster design - (a fully-enveloping top flap for protection and retention). Did you ever explore this????

I understand that you have made the body of the holster a little higher, and this would definitely help to protect the head of the light better (especially if you had an eveloping top flap to overlay this when closed, which would then also solve the retention problem). 

I am very pleased that you are up and running again because your product is the best that I have ever found. Your willingness to work with an individual's special requirements puts you a cut above the rest. Believe me, you will not have any trouble rebuilding the company. There are too many of us who know you and the quality of your product, and we will sing your praises until you are back to "pre-*****" production numbers.

I have 5 M6 holsters, 6 E2 & A2 holsters, as well as 4 M2 & M3 experimentals with circumferential retention bands for the heads, about 15 total. I have given all the rest away to friends. If I can help in any way with patterns, I would be happy to *"LOAN"* some of them to you for disassembly, patterning, and reassembly. I too am in desperate need of *at least* a half-dozen more. Let me know if I can help in anyway.

Welcome back, my friend,
Flashdark sends.


----------



## john willis (Sep 23, 2006)

Flashdark--Thanks man. Shoot me an e-mail at [email protected]

john


----------



## dizzy (Sep 23, 2006)

Flashdark, I would be grateful if you could send John, one of your M6 holsters for him to make a new pattern from, as I'm sure he could sell quite a few to CPF'ers like me, not to mention all the other military and law enforcement customers out there.

I resently got a U2 holster from John and it is nothing short of fantastic. I will be buying others soon and am steering others his way as well. I agree that with this kind of work, he will have no problem getting his company back up to snuff in a big hurry. Keep up the great work John.:thumbsup:


----------



## Flashdark (Sep 24, 2006)

*dizzy,*



*I plan on doing exactly that if and when he asks. I am presently talking to him via e-mail. Anything I can do to help will be done.*


*Flashdark sends*



dizzy said:


> Flashdark, I would be grateful if you could send John, one of your M6 holsters for him to make a new pattern from, as I'm sure he could sell quite a few to CPF'ers like me, not to mention all the other military and law enforcement customers out there.
> 
> I resently got a U2 holster from John and it is nothing short of fantastic. I will be buying others soon and am steering others his way as well. I agree that with this kind of work, he will have no problem getting his company back up to snuff in a big hurry. Keep up the great work John.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nebula (Sep 30, 2006)

John - I sent you an e-mail to the address you provided in post #30. Thanks. Kirk


----------



## karlthev (Sep 30, 2006)

John, what is the best way to contact you? My e-mails are being lost I guess. I'm not sure why... :sigh: 


Karl


----------



## john willis (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## stevesurf (Oct 7, 2006)

Kiessling said:


> Some pics of my holster with an added loop at the top and a higher body section for maximum protection of the light :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey John - I emailed you; I'd like two of these for my U2s! How can I purchase them? Thx.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Oct 11, 2006)

john willis said:


> delghi--Here is the u2 pouch design we have been working on. It will hold the u2 with the z49 clickie and has a slot for a knife clip and a pouch for the 18650 LI-ion battery.


John how maney 18650 baterys does the spare pouch hold on eor two? 

please tell me how much do these cost?

have a nice day


----------



## john willis (Oct 11, 2006)

benchmade_boy said:


> John how maney 18650 baterys does the spare pouch hold on eor two?
> 
> please tell me how much do these cost?
> 
> have a nice day


 
I dont know. The guy gave me deminsios and I cut a pice of silicone hose that was that size and made a pouch around it. I'm sure one of the guys that have them will chime in with the answer. Ther are a dozen or so out there now.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks John! Next quistion how much are they and do you except money orders?


----------



## Archangel (Oct 11, 2006)

From looking at the pic it's a single 18650.


----------



## schiesz (Oct 12, 2006)

I got mine, U2 sized, but for my C2/KL3.





















Thanks John!

schiesz


----------



## john willis (Oct 12, 2006)

Another U2 pouch. I just likes the pattern and thought it looked good so here is the pictuer.


----------



## Nebula (Oct 13, 2006)

John - when are going to start taking orders on holsters? I have needs! Thanks. Kirk


----------



## john willis (Oct 13, 2006)

Nebula said:


> John - when are going to start taking orders on holsters? I have needs! Thanks. Kirk


 
What? I make several holsters? Are you talking about pistol holsters? Or light holsters?


----------



## Nebula (Oct 13, 2006)

Why flashlights of course! 

Sorry, I should have listed what I want to order. I previously e-mailed my request to your original address, your current address, and posted in a couple of your threads on this forum so I did not restate here. Don't want to be a pest afterall.





I would like to order the SF L1 holster/pouch you made for Spade (in foliage green or gray). I would also like to order one for my new Kroma - similar to the holster/pouch you made for Kiessling (in black or dark gray). 

Please let me know your price, paypal address, and whether you need any more information from me. Finally, if you have not yet obtained a Kroma for fitting let me know. I have no problem sending mine out to you. Thanks. Kirk


----------



## john willis (Oct 13, 2006)

Nebula said:


> Why flashlights of course!
> 
> Sorry, I should have listed what I want to order. I previously e-mailed my request to your original address, your current address, and posted in a couple of your threads on this forum so I did not restate here. Don't want to be a pest afterall.
> 
> ...


 
shoot me an e-mail and I'll quote it tonight. Most pouches are only $15.00 unless they have extras on them or are camo. The camo pouches are made entirley of cordura so they are about twice the ammount of labor and jsut another $5.00 to toal $20.00.

Yes I have the kroma pouch all worked out. Thank you for the offer though.


----------



## lrp (Oct 13, 2006)

I just want to thank you John for making such nice holsters! I got my second one for my Maxlite and it fits like a glove and your workmanship is excellent with high quality materials!!


----------



## Sixpointone (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi John,

As a quick heads up I just dropped you a line in regards to the possibility of Ballistic Nylon.

All My Best,
John


----------



## Nebula (Oct 14, 2006)

John - I just sent my order to your e-mail address. Let me know if it does not show and I can post it here. Thanks. Kirk K


----------



## thanos (Oct 17, 2006)

G'day John. After reading many testimonials and little deliberation I've sent you an email for a quote on an l2 holster. Thanks mate, hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## KDOG3 (Oct 17, 2006)

john willis said:


> Another U2 pouch. I just likes the pattern and thought it looked good so here is the pictuer.







Oh man, thats' nice! Do you have ACU as well? I'm still trying to decide if I want one for my L1.


----------



## tristis (Oct 17, 2006)

That looks just like the U2 pouch I got yesterday from John. I ordered a MARPAT cammo for the U2 my son is getting for Christmas and a black one for mine. They are really high quality and well worth the money.


----------



## switchoff (Oct 17, 2006)

john willis said:


>



I just received this coyote brown u2 and 6p holster and the pictures don't do it justice. These are quality holsters and John has lived up to his reputation. Beautiful stuff! Thanks John.


----------



## DAA (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi John,

Email order and paypal sent on the A2 Holster.
Did you get it? and THANKS!


----------



## greensilverado (Oct 23, 2006)

John,

do you have flashlight holsters available for the Surefire U2 and the Kroma with horizontal velcro straps to attach to a shoulder strap?

thanks Brian


----------



## johnstrong (Oct 23, 2006)

this man never replies u, pretty upset:thumbsdow
other folks doing well with him?:touche:


----------



## ADDICTED2LITE (Oct 23, 2006)

I sent an PM on saturday and got a reply sunday. Be patient some people have to work for a living.


----------



## lrp (Oct 23, 2006)

I've ordered two holsters from him and his delivery was very prompt as were his emails, like the above post said he may have a job and not sit at the pc all the time.


----------



## john willis (Oct 23, 2006)

johnstrong said:


> this man never replies u, pretty upset:thumbsdow
> other folks doing well with him?:touche:


 

I get well over 100 e-mails each day. I really don’t profit from making these pouches. Especially if it’s not my normal pouch. It takes several hours to make even the slightest change. I make a lot of gear for special operations unit people that are deployed or about to deploy which at least 10 hours each day goes towards. Isearched you name in my e-mails and it doesn’t come up so I have no way to figure out who you are. If you are asking for some thing that is a deviation from one of my standard pouches then it requires me to sit down and figure out what it is you want and if I can do it. Have I replied to you ever? And you sent 2 e-mails? Maybe I am not getting your e-mails? Was it on the weekend? 

 

I don’t know but really if you are this unhappy already and I don’t have any of your money then you will probably be unhappy that I have nothing sitting around ready to ship and you should probably look for some one else to make your product. I say this because you post this out in public here where if you had looked around you would see probably well over 100 people who are pleased with my services. I replied to at least 20 light pouch inquiries from the last couple of days so maybe you have an e-mail from me but I have no way of knowing. I also didn’t get a pm from you. Or at least I don’t think I did. I usually direct people to e-mail me so I can keep all correspondence in one place. 

 

well I don’t know. Maybe try to e-mail me again. [email protected]. Put your forum name in the subject line so I know who you are.


----------



## popnfresh (Oct 23, 2006)

John,

I emailed you some time last week about an order, only I sent it to the realsoegear email address, should I resend it to the RR adress? Or maybe you havent had a chance to respond to my email yet, in any case no hurry, but I was wondering if I was trying to contact you through the correct address. Thanks.


----------



## john willis (Oct 23, 2006)

If you didnt here from me please re-email me. All of my e-mails dump to my outlook.

popnfresh I will e-mial you in just a minuet.


----------



## SlotCAR (Oct 23, 2006)

_It's all my fault ..._

John an I exchanged 5, maybe 6 emails about a U2 holster fitting a Gladius.

I must have eaten up all his time not to mention his bandwidth.

I couldn't be more happy with our email banter about his holsters and his advice ...

Thanks in advance of shipment.
*
*
*- SlotCAR
*


----------



## lrp (Oct 23, 2006)

If your standard holsters were priced at $25 they would still be a bargain imho!


----------



## Radio (Oct 23, 2006)

E-Mail sent John!!!!!!!


----------



## dizzy (Oct 23, 2006)

lrp said:


> If your standard holsters were priced at $25 they would still be a bargain imho!



I agree lrp. 

Next time I order from John, he WILL be making a profit on my order because I will send him too much on purpose. :nana:


----------



## karlthev (Oct 23, 2006)

Well, I'm still hoping for my first order!!  


Karl


----------



## thanos (Oct 24, 2006)

Payment sent john for 1 l2 holster. By the way, how long did it take for you guys to reveive your after payment. I'm in no hurry, just curious....


----------



## dizzy (Oct 24, 2006)

thanos said:


> Payment sent john for 1 l2 holster. By the way, how long did it take for you guys to reveive your after payment. I'm in no hurry, just curious....



If my memory serves me correctly, I think 4-5 days to cross the US. (California to Pennsylvania) Your time may vary depending on how busy he is.

You will not be disappointed though. I can guarantee it will be worth the wait.


----------



## LawLight (Oct 25, 2006)

Give John some time. He is very busy. You will be absolutely pleased with your holster. It will last you literally a lifetime. 

Law


----------



## SlotCAR (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks JOHN ...

The U2 holster fits the Night-Ops Gladius bezel up or bezel down quite nicely.






-




-






*- SlotCAR*


----------



## benchmade_boy (Oct 31, 2006)

i know we have gone over this but witch email should i use to email him, or cand we pm him?


----------



## Chronos (Oct 31, 2006)

John,

I just sent you an email. Thanks!


----------



## benchmade_boy (Oct 31, 2006)

Chronos said:


> John,
> 
> I just sent you an email. Thanks!


 chronos- what email did you use?


----------



## T4R06 (Oct 31, 2006)

john will always reply here:

[email protected]


----------



## Chronos (Oct 31, 2006)

john willis said:


> I get well over 100 e-mails each day...
> 
> I usually direct people to e-mail me so I can keep all correspondence in one place...
> 
> well I don’t know. Maybe try to e-mail me again. [email protected]. Put your forum name in the subject line so I know who you are.



benchmade_boy,

I sent it to this email above (I edited John's post for clarity and brevity).

Hope this helps! I really would like to have one of his pouches for my Kroma.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Oct 31, 2006)

Chronos said:


> benchmade_boy,
> 
> I sent it to this email above (I edited John's post for clarity and brevity).
> 
> Hope this helps! I really would like to have one of his pouches for my Kroma.


 ok thanks chronos. i hope you like your kroma pouch


----------



## benchmade_boy (Oct 31, 2006)

john- i tried to send you an email but i dont think it worked. would it be ok if i pmed you?


----------



## john willis (Nov 6, 2006)

I think these look real nice in camo. You can see in the picture that we cant use webbing for the back/lid when using camo so it takes a bit more labor thus the $5.oo upcharge. This pouch also has 2 battery slots whick realy balances the pouch. Apearance wise that is. You realy wouldnt notice it weight wise.


----------



## john willis (Nov 6, 2006)

Here is a pouch in camo. I think they look real nice this way. Notice that the webbing for the back/lid is made of cordura so its a bit more labor thus the $5.00 upcharge. This pouch also has 2 battery slots so it looks realy balanced.


----------



## popnfresh (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey John,

I sent you a paypal payment a couple weeks ago, just wondering if you got it and everything was okay? Thanks!

popnfresh


----------



## john willis (Nov 8, 2006)

popnfresh said:


> Hey John,
> 
> I sent you a paypal payment a couple weeks ago, just wondering if you got it and everything was okay? Thanks!
> 
> popnfresh


 
Guys when you inquire about an order tell me your e-mail or real name. I dont cross reference your board names with my reciepts.

We just build a bunch of grey stuff so I am sure its in there and will ship in the next couple of days. We are just getting it into the correct boxes.


----------



## DAA (Nov 10, 2006)

:goodjob:Hi John,

Just wanted to send out a thank you for the A2 holster.

Guys, this is a high quality product handmade by someone who really knows what he is doing. Be patient, it is worth the wait. Got mine within a week.


----------



## popnfresh (Nov 14, 2006)

Just got my holster today, it is a fantastic product.

the battery pouch is even better than I expected, thanks again!


----------



## Sixpointone (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi All,

After John working with me, being very understanding and attentive to what I wanted, I received my two Kroma Pouches today.

I cannot emphasize enough how perfect they are to me. The Kroma is by far my favorite Flashlight, so to own an equally impressive Pouch is a icing on the cake.

And as a related note, everyone I have shown the Pouch to today agrees, it is first rate, five star, craftsmanship.

Thanks so very much John!

All My Best,
John


----------



## Anders (Nov 20, 2006)

Today i received my pouch from John.
Good quality and perfect fit.
Thankyou John:goodjob:












Anders

Edit: Sorry for the big pictures, now smaller.


----------



## Codeman (Nov 20, 2006)

Anders - please downsize your pictures. The max allowable size on CPF is 800x800. TIA!


----------



## benchmade_boy (Jan 18, 2007)

soory to dig up this old thread but i figured it would be better than making a new one.

anyway i thought i would lett all of you know that i recieved my a2/ fisher space pen holster today. it is absolutly fabulose. i can not explain how great this thing is. it is so good it almost looks fake or out of a movie cuz i have never seen this great of quility. it puts surefire holsters to shame. it may have taken a couple of months(4) but it was well worth the wait. there is no holes or flaws in the holster at all. i would hiley recomend getting a holster from him.

Thanks John!:goodjob:


----------



## karlthev (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh, I've been trying to get a holster or two from John but, out paths just don't seem to be meeting.  


Karl


----------



## Novaflash (Jan 18, 2007)

I emailed him a request for a holster in coyote tan. I hope he gets back to me, the quality of the holsters looks great. For now I will be patiently waiting.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Jan 18, 2007)

Novaflash said:


> I emailed him a request for a holster in coyote tan. I hope he gets back to me, the quality of the holsters looks great. For now I will be patiently waiting.


dont get mad if you have to wiat a loooong time, for him to get it done. but once its done the quility is amazing.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Jan 19, 2007)

john how much are the battery wallet that holds four batts?

Thanks!


----------



## cm048 (Jan 19, 2007)

John,

Email sent for 2 x normal black U2 holster.

cm048


----------



## 65535 (Jan 19, 2007)

What's the going rate for these?


----------



## john willis (Jan 19, 2007)

Hey guys this is Amanda here. i just wanted to thanki everyone for their patience. we have been busy playing catch up after taking some time off for the holidays and enjoying our little ones. We have also been setting up production runs so that your gear gets to you faster. 

I feel like I have to clairify a few things here. #1. Barring any unforseen problems the ESTIMATED delivery time for individual orders is 6-8 weeks. If it is a custom item we still try to get it out in that time. #2. It does not become an order until payment is recieved. That means it doesnt matter how long we talk about a product, until the money is in our possesion, it doesnt get put into the recipt book. So our production people and sewers never even see it.

I feel i need to address benchmade_boyabout his loooong wait and unanswered emails. Both john and I have looked through the emails, PMs, and recipt book. There was quite a bit of discussoin about the pouch he requested. Over a period of months, there was talk of trades,and inability to use paypal. He stated that payment would be made though money order. However, payment was not recieved until 12/07/06. That is exactly 42 days from payment to delivery for a custom pouch that we did not charge a design fee for. In fact, we had to purchase equipment for the pattern so we could assure customer satisfaction. We visited REI many times and they were out of the fisher space pens. When we did finally get the $35.00 pen, John came home and worked in his personal time to finish this order. 

I also need to say that the little things like light pouches and wallets have no effect on our bottom line. These are small items that take alot of build time and bring little income. Our real bread and butter is the one-on-one work we do with the SEAL teams, and Special Operations Task Forces. So while you may have waited 42 days for a pouch that holds an ink pen, We are busy building life-saving gear for military and law enforcement. 

Many times we get communications from guys that need their gear for an upcoming mission. Now what kind of gear maker would we be if we told them " Sorry, I cant build your gear right now because I have too many light pouches to build?" Doesnt sound to good does it. 

Our pictures speak for themselves. We bring these pouches to you because we believe in customer satisfaction. We want you to order with confidence that you are going to recive a bomb-proof piece of gear in a timely manner.

John has been asked by many peolp why he still makes the light pouches and his responce is always to the effect that he enjoys the forums and learns alot here so he can give a little back.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks Amanda! i was not aware of the situation, i thought since he had built a2 pouches and slot for fisher pens before it would be easyer. and i was not aware that you had to send the money first as i thought it was biuld then send the money, but i can see why you guys do it that way. 

thanks for the great costumer service and GREAT quility.


----------



## slim shady (Feb 22, 2007)

Wow,Nice holster.....


----------

